

10 Years Later, Misunderstood DMCA is the Law That Saved the Web - geebee
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/10/ten-years-later.html

======
geebee
Since I submitted this, I want to be clear I don't think it's a good article.
I'm kind of stunned by this, hoping to believe it is satire...

Is this the conventional wisdom about the DMCA?

~~~
wmf
It's not satire. Some people believe that without the DMCA, every "user-
generated content" site would have been slapped with a zillion-dollar lawsuit
(or rather, the first few would have and nobody would have been willing to
start new ones after that).

~~~
geebee
I've heard such negative things about the DMCA, I was surprised to see this
article.

The general thrust of the anti-DMCA on the wired site seem to be that the DMCA
was bad law, not because it was 100% bad, but because it went far beyond the
needed provisions like you just described to push through a lot of restrictive
provisions that hackers seem to dislike.

~~~
wmf
The DMCA has some completely unrelated things in it: notice-and-takedown:
good, anti-circumvention: bad. There have been some more balanced articles
published this week.

